
Ask HN: Are there Python jobs that don't involve Django? - ZanyProgrammer
It seems like a lot of Python job listings I see revolve around Django-but is there value in looking for Python jobs and not knowing&#x2F;having an interest in Django? Obviously there probably are Python jobs that aren&#x27;t web dev using Django, but I&#x27;m wondering if I&#x27;m limiting myself by not wanting to dive into Django.<p>*Im a .Net dev wanting to diversify my skill set.
======
konart
While Django is the most popular Python framework - it is not the only one.
Flask, CherryPy and many others are also widely used, and in fact in many
cases - people will have no problem working with someone who didn't have
previous experience with Django, but really good at Flask or something else
(unless they need a Django-pro, to start working on a running project and
there is no time to dig in too much)

Or for the other jobs - Python is often used in Data Analysis and other Data-
driven applications. Web scrapping\crawling too (look at
[http://scrapy.org](http://scrapy.org)). You can also find positions related
to systems integration that require Python knowledge.

